# True Ram Air Intake!



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

Has anyone seen this or are running this on there car? It is made for the 05-06 hoods. i really like the look and it to be true cold air.

go to: ebaymotors.com 
and type in Pontiac GTO Ram Air cold air intake.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

There was a company that was selling them, but I think they went under. From what I have read the hood scoops are not in a good place for air flow to really bring in any cold air so this kit wouldn't really live up to it name.


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*has anyones used one of these before?*

has anyone here ran this or have info on this? it just seems to be good. any info would be nice!!


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

Maybe I'm alone on this, but the GTO hood openings seem kind of small to be used for enough cold air.

eh, on second thought maybe they are big enough.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ryZ38634QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
There's the link.

My only concern with this (other than the fact that the hood may not allow "cold" air in) is that you are removing your radiator shroud, which will allow heat to get up there around the filters, so you'll be sucking in even HOTTER air than before, possibly. 
I'd like for someone with an extra $360 lying around to give it a try though. haha


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Lol!!!!!!!*



baron_iv said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ryZ38634QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> There's the link.
> 
> My only concern with this (other than the fact that the hood may not allow "cold" air in) is that you are removing your radiator shroud, which will allow heat to get up there around the filters, so you'll be sucking in even HOTTER air than before, possibly.
> I'd like for someone with an extra $360 lying around to give it a try though. haha



Thats what im talking about! someone please go buy one and try it out! if you really like it then all buy it off you.lol if you hate it then just post it... Anyways they made a new shroud that comes with the kit so im pretty sure that that blocks the air from the fan.:willy:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

That kit is not a true ram air kit. More like a fancy CAI.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

That looks like it should work. I saw an intake on this forum from Australia which was similar. The scoop looked like a metal oversized vacuum cleaner attachement. It attached directly to the throttle body and extended over and down in front the radiator and the scoop would be catch air in front of the radiator. I think it came with a replacement shroud.
I can't find that link or website now. These two intakes would seem to be the best if they work, because of the short distance for air to travel.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought the gap between the hood and fascia was a cold air intake?


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

Gap, what gap? You mean the 1/4 inch spacing between the hood and headlight? I suppose it is sucking in air above the driver side headlight.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

On my 05 there is a gasket from hood to core support and air intake is front of gasket and all GTOs Iv seen hood sticks out past fascia and there is large gap from hood to fascia that’s Intake. I bought a CAI and didn’t like it so went back to stock. I’m still looking for stock air box to mod. Should not be getting air from head light unless you modded something. Just open hood and look @ stock setup.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Zebra said:


> Gap, what gap? You mean the 1/4 inch spacing between the hood and headlight? I suppose it is sucking in air above the driver side headlight.


 Yeh, that is why our low beams are so bad, all that sucking behind them.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> That kit is not a true ram air kit. More like a fancy CAI.


True, but it looks like it would be a better CAI than most out there. Although it is not true ram air it should still have plenty of access to near outside air tempatures. It would be warmed slightly simply due ot being where it is, but I wouldn't think all that much.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

It actually looks as if it wouldn't do much at all. Yeah, it might get some colder air, but the whole purpose with "Ram Air", is to not only get cold air, but to straighten the air as it enters the intake system. This setup is a big box and, by looks, actually will force the air to make at least two bends of more than 90 degrees, very bad design. Its like your exhaust pipes, you want them as straight as possible to have the least restriction of flow. The big rectangle in addition to the bends will make more turbulence. To smooth the air flow, it would be better to have a round or oval pan surrounding the air cleaners. An even better design would place the pan further back on top of the intake manifold. 

This picture is what a true ram air looks like:

http://ultimategto.com/1969jud/69j_00024_2.jpg

Or this which is an even better design than the one above:

http://www.ramairbox.com/images/test%20(04).gif

And the best Ram Air possible:

http://highperformancepontiac.com/features/0302pon_08zoom+Pontiac_GTO+Engine_View.jpg

Mwahahahaarty:


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I was looking at the K&N Air filtercharger for the C6 vette. It looks like it could be modified to be used for the GTO.

http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=63-3052


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Zebra said:


> That looks like it should work. I saw an intake on this forum from Australia which was similar. The scoop looked like a metal oversized vacuum cleaner attachement. It attached directly to the throttle body and extended over and down in front the radiator and the scoop would be catch air in front of the radiator. I think it came with a replacement shroud.
> I can't find that link or website now. These two intakes would seem to be the best if they work, because of the short distance for air to travel.


hi all the intake your talking about is a otrcai (over the radiator cai) it requires a maffless tune ,are u aloud to run no maff over in us,but does not fit monaro (gto)with vented bonnet ,if you want some info go to street commodore forum or ls1 & holden forum theres lots of post on these sites 
cheers vxssls1


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

vxssls1 said:


> hi all the intake your talking about is a otrcai (over the radiator cai) it requires a maffless tune ,are u aloud to run no maff over in us,but does not fit monaro (gto)with vented bonnet ,if you want some info go to street commodore forum or ls1 & holden forum theres lots of post on these sites
> cheers vxssls1


how is it going down under, thought that monaro was the same thing.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Check this mod out. Looks like the closest thing to true ram air so far. http://coldairinductions.com/images/DSCN4862.jpg


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Gpr1200r said:


> Check this mod out. Looks like the closest thing to true ram air so far. http://coldairinductions.com/images/DSCN4862.jpg


Is there a shot of the hood on that car, is it an 05-06 hood on an 04?

Because, depending on where the air inlet is, that may not be the closest thing to ram air, that may _be_ Ram Air.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

arch&69 said:


> Is there a shot of the hood on that car, is it an 05-06 hood on an 04?
> 
> Because, depending on where the air inlet is, that may not be the closest thing to ram air, that may _be_ Ram Air.



Yeah I did not see a shot of the hood on their site but it is an 04 for sure. Guess I will have to get that info from them. Anyone else that has done this mod or knows these guys can post up here.....Thanks......Gpr1200r.

http://coldairinductions.com/GTOColdAirBox.html


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Gpr1200r said:


> Check this mod out. Looks like the closest thing to true ram air so far. http://coldairinductions.com/images/DSCN4862.jpg


That is as close as I've seen too.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

The lowdown on the one on ebay is that it can not be tuned. That's from someone that worked for Arrowhead Performance (the place that first sold this bogus ram air intake). AP's product line is now being sold by Dominant Motor Sports because AP ruined its reputation taking money and not delivering anything to it's customers. The people at DMS also worked at AP...


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

how much water would that ingest in the rain?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

burnz said:


> how is it going down under, thought that monaro was the same thing.


yes same thing


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

have a look at this[EMAIL="http://www.surefloexhuast.com.au/otrcai.htm"]www.surefloexhuast.com.au/otrcai.htm[/EMAIL]


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

www.surefloexhuast.com.au/otrcai.htm


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

hop it works this time


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

vxssls1 said:


> hop it works this time


this is a otrcai best cai avalible but will not fit vented bonnets require mafless tune but can get one with maff


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebra said:


> That looks like it should work.



It will not work. There will be too much air pressure and it will create so much turbulance inside those filter that the Maf sensor will totally freak out. 

Ram Air intakes are only good for the old GTO which had a carburetor


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

arch&69 said:


> Is there a shot of the hood on that car, is it an 05-06 hood on an 04?
> 
> Because, depending on where the air inlet is, that may not be the closest thing to ram air, that may _be_ Ram Air.



It's just a box over the CAI isn't it?

http://coldairinductions.com/05-06GTOColdAirIntakeKit.html


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

The 'Ram Air' listed at the start of this list is a piece of junk, and had been blamed for causing the throtle to stick also. stay away from that setup, it has many problems, most have been mentioned already.

The CAI one looks very nice.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

*Corvette intake for GTO*

Now this is the type of setup I thought might work on the GTO. Has anyone thought about trying it? It looks like it should work if it extends far enough and is low enough for the hood to close.


----------

